# Christmas Markets inGermany



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

I wonder if anyone can help we have booked are ferries from Ireland to Germany via Newcastle Amsterdam hopefully to see the Christmas Markets my wife's long time dream.We have been there before many years ago but in summer and young and fit lol.Now we are old and not so fit.Would love to hear from anyone who has done this and perhaps recommend a route that would let us see some of the country as well.Thanking you in anticipation.We will be there for two weeks from the 25th nov. 


PRESTO


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hey Presto (sorry);

For a 2 week tour you're probably best sticking to the Western fringes of Germany.
You'll have no problems finding markets, the Germans love Christmas and you'll find loads in lots of towns and little villages along the way. Many not listed on the websites.

You could head down to Koln for one of the biggies where they have about 6 separate markets around the city, then maybe take in a few of the smaller ones, the ones at Bad Munstereifel and Monschau are nice ones and maybe start heading home and take in the Aachen one just on the border. There are hundreds more to choose from, you won't be dissapointed.

For a good source of the main markets try the excellent Germany tourism website and have a look at their interactive xmas market map...

http://www.germany-tourism.co.uk/EGB/attractions_events/christmas_markets.htm

Another handy link for you to do a bit more research....

http://www.germany-christmas-market.org.uk/

..and another for European markets to check if there are any en route to Germany....

http://www.christmasmarkets.com/

Finally, we had a great trip in Dec 06, have a look at my Xmas blog which mentions many of the above including possible overnight stops on stellplatz and more handy links.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-299.html

Overall, I'd say our favourite market was at Monshau, do take time to visit that one if you can.

Have a great time and Frohe Weinachten! :x-mas:

Pete


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi

If you want to see the one at Monchau, aim to be there on the Friday, it gets very busy at the parking area/stellplatz as you come into the village
It is open on Sat/Sun.
At Aachen if you can't get on the campground there is a carpark about 50 mtrs up the road where we stayed along with 20 other vans

Koln has 6 markets all slightly different themes

Enjoy

Chris


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you very much Pete and Chris German maps our coming out to night.We have motor homed for 20 years always to busy working to enjoy exploring.We were in Germany all those years ago and loved the scenery the culture and cant wait to go back for the markets.Hopefully returning in the summer for a longer trip.
Tom


----------

